# Greek Saffron Spice Chicken



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 27, 2012)

Buon Girono Ladies and Gentlemen,

This Greek recipe hails from some time spent in Crete before moving to the Iberian Peninsula. It possesses enormous flavour and is simple to prepare. 

GREEK SAFFRON SPICE CHICKEN, CRETE ON A PLATE 

 1/2 CUP Greek, Spanish or Italian Extra Virgin Olive Oil
      3 pounds of chicken breasts 
      2 medium sized onions chopped finely
      2 garlic cloves minced   
      1 pound of fresh tomatoes of choice; peeled, seeded & chopped
      finely
      1 tiny jar of tomato paste ( or tin ) 
      1 tblsp. parsley chopped finely
      1 pinch of Mediterranean Oregano 
      salt and black freshly ground pepper to taste
      2 tblsps fresh basil 
      3 tblsps room temperature butter 
      1/2 cup Brandy 
      2 whole cloves 
      1 tablespoon of saffron threads or a teaspoon of ground saffron

1) heat the evoo in large wide Dutch Oven and sear the chicken pieces to golden brown over medium high flame
2) reduce heat to low - medium and add the chopped onion and cook all togher until the onions are tender
3) then, add the minced garlic 
4) pour in 1 cup of water slowly and cover pot, simmering for 30 mins. 
5) add the chopped tomatoes, tomato paste, freshly ground blk. pepper, salt, oregano basil, whole cloves and the butter and simmer covered 20 minutes
6) add the Brandy and the Saffron threads and simmer covered another 15 to 20 mins. until the chicken breasts are tender 
7) serve with crusty hot bread or Cretan Rusks and a Cava Rosé or Lambrusco or Greek Red Sparkling Wine ... 

 Enjoy ...         

Ciao. Have a nice Wednesday. 
Margaux Cintrano.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Sep 1, 2012)

I love the sound of this


----------

